# KMS STYLECOLOR Collection



## Dawn (Jun 27, 2019)

The new KMS Style Color Collection offers 9 tones of color from purple to blue to grey. The products are waterproof, pillow-friendly, and work perfectly with hot tools. Expect a flexible, ultra-thin film for a movable finish & even results on all hair colors that removes easily with shampoo, so you can rock pink highlights to a concert and have them washed out before Monday’s conference meeting. Available at KMS salons.


----------

